# R222 / P21S wax



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

what is the difference between these two wax ?

is it just the longevity ? more big for P21S


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The grey lid version just uses carnauba wax, the blue lid contains a blend of waxes, eg montan, beeswax, candilla etc.
I have the grey lid version it last a good couple of months easily, the blue lid version has plenty of good reports too.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I use the R222 on all of my work! Fetches fantastic results, not the longest lasting of all waxes though


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

thank you for u're reply 
I have R222 I used for the first time 
one week after the first layer I applied a second layer : nice résult purple reflets

I think take the P21 S to apply in second layer on the R222 ?
what do you this of this ?
thank's 
Gé


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gérard83 said:


> thank you for u're reply
> I have R222 I used for the first time
> one week after the first layer I applied a second layer : nice résult purple reflets
> 
> ...


P21S is R222, the name changed from p21s, I can't remember why, but the lid is the identifier between the two products.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice wet look for the summer, durability is poor though.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

P21s and R222 is the same product with new name.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've bought some of the blue lid one for the summer.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Loved p21s. Used it on the car prior to a show and had loads of people commenting positively on the finish. Lasted about a week though before it needed topping up. R222 lasted 2-3 weeks before topping up. Very soft and buttery to apply. My fave summer wax.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there any threads on here where p21s has been used, would be keen to see.
Does p21s give more shine and reflections than Vics Concours, would be keen to know.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

P21s i.e. the old version of R222 is a drop dead stunning concours wax, it was the only wax that actually made my silver honda paint drip wet. 
I just couldn't make it last beyond a couple of weeks.

Now as a black paint car owner, I'm looking for durability & looks in my waxes.

My current Vics Red or a new ********** Show wax, will be the way forward in the warmer months. :thumb:


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

My favorite combo for my Vette is Wet Glaze 2.0 followed by p21s concourse. Looks dripping wet! First time you wash it its gone though.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s and R222 is the same product , P21s made for american market and R222 made for European market.

P21s Concours carnuba wax very soft wax gives very glassy silvery finish and durability between 2-4 weeks in hot climate , I like this wax on silver and light colours .P21s 100% Carnuba wax (hard wax) , gives warm finish only with better durability 1-2 months.


----------



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

I am very interested in this post, I currently consider my P21S (blue top) wax to be my favourite and best durable wax I have for my alpine white BMW, one of the things I like about this wax is its very easy to apply.

So I'm interested in other peoples thoughts and if anyone can suggest an alternative better wax with similar price range?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The lack of durability puts me off this, same with pinnacle souveran, looked great but a couple of weeks was all it had in it durability wise:wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ideal for a car show though.

This along with Best of Show and Souveran must be the best looking waxes out there.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

For sure if its a show wax they are both exellent


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

here's my car wiht only single layer of R222 blue top


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

R222 looks great


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Great input. I thought the print on the lid (concours finish - or something like that) alluded to its intended target market/durability so wasnt too sure on purchasing it. I am in the same boat as tips.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

leighturner said:


> I am very interested in this post, I currently consider my P21S (blue top) wax to be my favourite and best durable wax I have for my alpine white BMW, one of the things I like about this wax is its very easy to apply.
> 
> So I'm interested in other peoples thoughts and if anyone can suggest an alternative better wax with similar price range?


Harly Wax is your answer. It's a good old-fashioned wax that you can even
apply with the spit'n'polish method for even better results. Start at Post #124.
Just be very gentle with its maintenance because it won't withstand attacks 
by PW. Otherwise, it'll easily give 3 to 4 months, even through the winter, 
during which you could top it up with either Optimum Car Wax or Serious
Performance Spray Wax. The depth of shine says it all...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Is there any threads on here where p21s has been used, would be keen to see.
> Does p21s give more shine and reflections than Vics Concours, would be keen to know.


The P21S concours seems to give a silvery liquid shimmer to the paint Trip, thats why a lot of us wax lovers like to use this one on light colored cars. :thumb:

Vics isn't about reflections, it's about a ton of deep rich wet gloss!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> Great input. I thought the print on the lid (concours finish - or something like that) alluded to its intended target market/durability so wasnt too sure on purchasing it. I am in the same boat as tips.


Concours doesn't neccesarily mean it won't last i've had about 3 or so weeks out of R222,but Vics is also a concours wax and that's lasted for about 6 months ime


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

P21s concours looks great to show cars. I'll search more about.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

If you like the original blue top P21s/R222,have a look at Detailer's Pro series Max Wax(Motorgeek sell it),same ease of use and looks,but more durable.Another wax that's very similar,and exceptional value is Gliptone easy to use Pure Carnauba(yellow jar) large 300gm tin and free applicator,incredibly underrated product.


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

*goood!!! but...*



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Ideal for a car show though.
> 
> This along with Best of Show and Souveran must be the best looking waxes out there.


The Blue Top or the Silver one?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Is there any threads on here where p21s has been used, would be keen to see.
> Does p21s give more shine and reflections than Vics Concours, would be keen to know.












This is R222 100% on my car.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

dyegoblb said:


> The Blue Top or the Silver one?


Blue top.


----------

